# Early Muzzleloader season for everywhere?



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Am I reading this right that there is an early muzzleloader season the 3rd week of October this year for the whole state of Ohio?

I enjoy both bow and muzzleloader but I'm not sure I'm too thrilled about this.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I haven't read it yet, but I hope not.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

no its not for the entire state of ohio the season runs from october 20-25 in wildcat hollow,shawnee state forest,and salt fork wildlife area only either a $24 dollar or a $15 dollar anterless deer permit can be used on this hunt..the bag limit is one deer of either sex any deer taken on this hunt must be checked in at the respective wildlife headquarters..in past years you had to be drawed for a tag this year it is open for anyone to hunt..


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok, Thanks, Yep I see that now that it's only for certain parks like normal.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

LOL I read that to and got alittle excited...but ,after researching it, I realized what itreally meant. Sometimes the way they say things can be confusing


----------

